# Neues Forum - "Der Garten"



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde!

Da wir das Wörtchen "Garten" ja nun schon mal im Namen tragen und immer mal wieder nach einem Ort gefragt wurde, wo man den Garten betreffende Fragen stellen und/oder Diskussionen führen kann, haben wir uns entschlossen es mit einem eigenen Forum für alles rund um den Garten als solchen zu versuchen.

Zu finden ist das neue Forum bei uns im Diskussionsbereich und nennt sich:

*Der Garten*

Fragen, Anregungen und/oder Kritik sind wie immer gern gelesen.


----------



## Digicat (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

Servus Joachim

Eine wunderbare Idee  

Es kommen ja wirklich viele Fragen zu Pflanzen die nicht nur im "Wasser" stehen.

Danke


----------



## Petra (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

Hallo Joachim

Echt Klasse mit der Garten.
So kann ich jetzt auch mal was über Pflanzen erfahren die ich selber im Garten habe.

TOP


----------



## simon (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

hallo joachim
das ist ja supergut und freut mich doch sehr nun ein entsprechendes forum
hier zu finden
     
gruss simon


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

Auch von uns ein dickes Lob, Jo und  , diese Rubrik wird sich sicherlich spätestens im Frühling schnell füllen ....


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

Hallo nochmal,

bedankt euch (wenn schon  ) bitte nicht nur bei mir - das neue Forum ist eine Gemeinschaftsidee/-entscheidung aus dem Mod-Team und Chat. 

Ich war doch nur der ausführende Arm ...


----------



## glasklar (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

hi joachim

super die idee gartenforum


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

  

mich freuts auch sehr.danke.

ulla


edit: weil ich noch eine frage habe: 
Garten betrifft dann aber reinen Ziergarten und was da grünt und blüht?


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

Hi,

Ziergarten natürlich auch....

und vergesst die Küchenkräuter nicht !!

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie wichtig die sind !! 
Nich immer nur an Blumen oder andere schöne Sachen denken...


----------



## Frank (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

Hallo,

Das neue Forum "Der Garten" betrifft alles was eben so in einem Garten vorkommt. 

Nur von Spielburgen, Rutschen und dergleichen sollten wir darin doch absehen.


----------



## rut49 (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

 
Das war eine SUPERIDEE!   
 "Danke" an alle, die mitgewirkt haben. Es gibt bestimmt genausoviel Garten:crazy wie Teich:crazy . Ich freue mich jetzt schon!

 Regina


----------



## Dr.J (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Forum - "Der Garten"*

Hallo,

und reine Teichpflanzenfragen sollten dann bitte weiterhin im speziellen Pflanzenbereich im Forum gestellt werden. Dazu ist er nämlich da. 

Alle anderen GartenPflanzenfragen hier rein.


----------

